# IS THIS A GOOD IDEA??? IF SO...



## PARAMEDIC (19 Jul 2004)

;D Hi everybody 
i was just thinking this up and it sounded pretty good to me ...
well heres what i was thinking....
If any new recruits on the merit list who live in mississauga or surrounding area, who are waiting for "THE CALL"
and wanna get together and go for runs and do some PT and who knows if itwe get a big turn out..we can add ruck marches ...or any other suggestions  that may come about..
im going for reg force 031 inf ,trying to get it top shape b4 i go
I know this may sound corny but hey  ;D we get to meet up with ppl b4 we go and i guess it'll be more comfy for some ppl to know each other when we get there..so its all positive and up and up..
i dont know if this will work but hey can't hurt to ask..right 
BTW anyone is welcome ..not only inf  
its a good way to judge your workout routine or if you need to improve...i know i have a lot to work on so this will be great motivation....
If this sounds good to you gimme a shout on PM or email up to you..if u think its not good or makes no sense or if u want to add something pls reply.. 
HURRY UP AND WAIT...BUT WAIT IN THE BEST SHAPE EVER!
K THX a lot PPL ...hope to read ur replies ;D ;D


----------



## Sappo (20 Jul 2004)

ya know, i probably would... if not for the motiviational aspect of another person making you push for it.


but i live too far away from mississauga now... i dont think i'll be driving 2 1/2 hours for a workout everyday


----------



## Maverick (20 Jul 2004)

I live in Burlington, id like to go for the motivation as well but it is a little far for a workout.

I workout every day and my mind frame is, "i need to be stronger, faster, smarter and more dedicated then the man next to me, if i can't do that last rep i want to do or that last KM, then im not made for infantry and should be a university grad with a boring a$$ life- infantry for me, watch and see."


----------



## PARAMEDIC (20 Jul 2004)

thx guys for the response....yeah wished u guys were closer but oh well ...will wait and see if any mississaugaians turn up...or at least thats what i think we call ourselves ??? :-[ ???
guess we will all meet up at basic then.
keep us posted on "the call" situation...im still waiting.

just a question ...would coming out for runs and pt , spoil your experience of going to basic??
maybe some ppl want to keep their experience pure...where they dont know anybody to begin with on the course...
think it is a possibility??or a reason to make this a bad idea?? dunno so pls provide your input.


----------



## Ender57 (20 Jul 2004)

Going out for runs with some guys before you go to basic is an okay idea. But you should focus more on just going by yourself because it takes more will power and determination to do it by yourself and to keep it up for a long period of time.


----------



## dr.no (20 Jul 2004)

I sounds like an excellent idea to get to know the people your going to be going to training with. I'd join you, but I live in NS, a loooong way from missisauga.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (20 Jul 2004)

Thx ender for your post.. I know its harder and I do my runs and exercises daily..heres my routine..
5.30am go for my runs 3km
come back do 3 sets of 30 push ups .. ;D or at least i try on the last set to get up to 30
3 sets of 30 situps..no problem with those
1-2 mins rest between each set
dumbbells 35lbs 3 sets of 12 and a bar curls 38lbs each side ( thats all the weight i have at home ;D)..and again try on the last set to reach 12..
and during the day doing as many pushups as i can ,when i remember to do them...
5.30pm go for my runs 
and basically same routine till I sleep 
i have kept this up for the past 3 months and I'm increasing my distance every week ;D
and when its bloody hot outside..go to my friends pool for some swim training ;D
BUT the reason for my post was so i could see if could get a bunch of ppl and add an extra run to my routine or substitute the evening run and pt .
see I'm not a big guy..I'm 135lbs soaking wet and it'd be a good way to get some advice on workout routines and if I'm doing it correctly, also its a good chance to see/hear what other ppl are doing to get ready and make adjustments to my routine if I'm falling short. plus theres an extra addage to push myself harder and further with the   group.
oh yeah forgot to mention this b4 in my post anyone is welcome male/female doesn't matter coz we are all trying to get ready!!
Thx again ender for your reply ... ;Dhope this thing flies or if others give me reason enuf to scrap it.
heehhehe thx dr.no and damn that far lol

"we are the sharp end of the stick and if we aren't sharp enough we'd just be tickling them" ;D ;D
CLOSE WITH AND DESTROY THE ENEMY


----------



## Joe_McSweeney (20 Jul 2004)

Great idea!!!

I'd be on that like a fly on ... well you know the rest... however, northern Alberta to Missisauga is a bit of a hike....

I tried that with a few guys at work and just ended up waiting for them to get to the meeting point. There was always something...

I found that this site worked well for a training program, you need a few ppl for a couple of the excersizes (I didn't claim to be a good speller.)               http://www.hooah4health.com/body/fitness/default.htm
Yes it is an american site (boo, hiss, etc...) but I like their point system for training. I'm going towards scoring a perfect 300, it'll take a bit but at least I only have to work on my running.....

Oh, right, BTW, I'm not that big either (155-165) but I can still out-lift, out-work, and just kick butt compared to all the guys at work -> they are all around 6'0 to 6'3 and 200+


----------



## _-ArchAngel-_ (27 Jul 2004)

Hey that would be awesome, I wish I was in your area too. Im just starting to get in shape - currently in horrible shape (haven't applied yet but am planning to in october-november), so I probably couldn't keep up anyways.

If anyone is in the Ottawa (or even better Gloucester near Appleton) area who's just getting started I'd be all for it though.

Nothing like a good kick in the ass to get things going.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (14 Aug 2004)

lol damn wish there would be a bigger turnout by ppl appliying or who are waiting for the call in the mississauga area, love that you guys are interested even though you guys live so far away. keep at your routines keep up the good work, hope to see you guys at fall bmq if i ever get in..it'll be a blast, as for me im gonna keep at my routine till i go, hopefully get some enthusiastic ppl like you guys to join me during runs before i go. hope to see you all soon..


----------



## skura (14 Aug 2004)

I'd do it...be a little hard to convince the folks that I'm meeting a bunch of army guys to go for a run though...that and the fact that I'm 15 and I probably wont be able to keep up makes me think I'm better off running around the track at school...lol...so sorry, looks like I'm the only guy in Mississauga interested so far and I'm unfit to attend...

I'm finally starting to grow, hitting spurts and stuff and I still have a few years left to grow, but now that I'm 16 (...well, 16 in 3 days) I've started working out seriously now...but I don't know how much is to much...benchpress 45lbs. 3 of 30, curl 45lbs. 3 of 15, do as many push-ups as I can before I can't get back up and the same deal with situps (try to do 3 of w/e)...I don't run much but I rollerblade a lot so it works out...I don't have a chin up bar or something that can be substituted as one so I can't do any of those...but it's working so far

(okay, okay, so making this post wasn't very necessary...I guess I'm seeing how I size up now and what I'll be looking to achieve in the near future)


----------



## PARAMEDIC (14 Sep 2004)

Lolz
 ..If this is any indication of how many ppl are joining infantry from mississauga then im happy  ;D as that would mean that I might get a seat because there aren't enuf ppl applying. 

 ;D ;D theres always an upside to everything   ;D ;D


----------



## Southby (14 Sep 2004)

sounds good, as tommorrow will be the 14th week waiting for my medical... too bad I live in Edmon-chuck...

anyone else live in the edmonton area?


----------



## arctictern (14 Sep 2004)

Training together is a great idea because you can motivate eachother and get a better workout but I don't live near Mississauga.


Does anyone live in Midland or near it and want to train? I normally go running around the park, let me know...


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (14 Sep 2004)

PARAMEDIC... If you are looking to be Infantry.. please let me know what area... Liht Infantry?? If so I am going for that too but not at the stage that you are.. i also have something to add to a post you made.... more like a comment but If you are 135 and are still fairly strong and can run fairly well.. then STAY 135... If you are small but stil can handle the pressure and the strain then you will come out on top because the Infantry (Light mainly) is not really intended for the huge guys .... what i am saying is that if you are fairly small but pack a good punch then keep it that way because the Army could use that to get you places the bigger guys couldn't get... like me I am 175 to 180 and i am 5' 9" or a bit bigger  yet i am strong.. i have NO cardio lol.. but enough about me be satisfied that you arent TOO big. and you will go VERY far in the  infantry!!    good luck!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Sep 2004)

> but If you are 135 and are still fairly strong and can run fairly well.. then STAY 135... If you are small but still can handle the pressure and the strain then you will come out on top because the Infantry (Light mainly) is not really intended for the huge guys .... what i am saying is that if you are fairly small but pack a good punch then keep it that way because the Army could use that to get you places the bigger guys couldn't get... like me I am 175 to 180 and i am 5' 9" or a bit bigger   yet i am strong.. i have NO cardio lol.. but enough about me be satisfied that you arent TOO big. and you will go VERY far in the   infantry!!




AspiringL.I.   I applaud your enthusiasm but you've never done basic training and you've never done your infantry course.   Do you really think that leaves you in a good position to give advice on what size you should be or the PT factors to be faced in battleschool? Or really give any advice about the Infantry?

Light Infantry is not intended for huge guys. Where did you pick that up? if anything wouldn't mechanized infantry be "intended" for smaller guys considering their inside vehicles. Guys in the light infantry carry some pretty heavy kit which isn't always easy to do when your 130 pounds.


----------



## Dogboy (15 Sep 2004)

this is a good idea we can set up littel PT. groups in city's to help us all get ready.
its hard to stay motivated when training solo.
so I'm in Edmonton who else is hear to maybe get to gether and train or pass on helpful hints?


----------



## PARAMEDIC (15 Sep 2004)

now now ghost ...we all need a taste of reality now and again but I dont want to end up having this post locked down lol  
seen a lot of post locked down due to flame thrower wars, when the person asking the questions get deprived because 2 ppl go at it.( good thing aspiring isnt coming back with a zinger of his own)

lets leave this post with positive feedback.

thx for the consideration and replies.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Sep 2004)

I hope I'm not comming across as a jerk thats not my intention. I'm not getting into a flame war. (And when i do i always win so it's no fun) 

I think Aspiring is a good guy. When he came here I believe his name was a little inappropiate, someone pointed it out and he changed it without a fuss? I really respect that and think it sets a very good example.

I'm simply pointing out that at 15 and a civilian, he is not really qualified to judge "how far someone will go in the infantry"
I have basic first aid. If I see someone putting a leg split on someone else I'm not really qualified to say "Thats a nice splint, you would be a great paramedic" right? 

I don't know maybe i'm just nit picking and i should go back to my game of Halo.   :blotto:


----------



## PARAMEDIC (15 Sep 2004)

BTW halo is good but Doom3 kicks ass and HL2 will rule them all....hope i get to play it before i go

No harm done with a little constructive criticism hope aspiring understands.

now if only some ppl from mississauga can respond hahahahhahaha dang it

keep at it ppl, 10 more days to know if your going or not

oh btw ghost check your pm


----------



## Fusaki (15 Sep 2004)

I'm 5'6" and about 135lb serving in a reg force mech inf batt. But even though I'm the smallest guy in my platoon, not once have I ever fallen out of PT. Even though I'm Mech Inf, the SQ and BIQ are "light" courses and I made it through there alright. My current position is #1LMG, which alot of people consider a crappy job just because the C9 is heavier and clumsier then the C7.

If someone tells you that you can't do something because you're too small, fuck 'em. I got that before I joined and since then I've only seen bigger guys shut'er down. The CSM 3RCR Para Coy is only a little dude, but his qualifications (ex-airborne, master sniper, ect) are proof that he's one of the toughest guys serving today.

Thats my rant - and a textbook case of smallguy syndrome.  ;D


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (15 Sep 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not comming across as a jerk thats not my intention. I'm not getting into a flame war. (And when i do i always win so it's no fun)
> 
> I think Aspiring is a good guy. When he came here I believe his name was a little inappropiate, someone pointed it out and he changed it without a fuss? I really respect that and think it sets a very good example.
> 
> ...



I hope that I do not sound like I am being a jerk either... I have a long list of things that make me able to judge.... I know researching these things is NOT the topmost nor most important reason but i do do alot of it.. and my many family members in the military elps and also i read alot... the first place i got an idea that yu should be small (I didnt say weak bu if you are small you go more places) was in the book "Clear And present Danger" (Tom Clancey)  and from there i researched it... I hope that you do take this the wrong way.. you have MORE experience and yes the mech batt. should have small guys.. but the strong, fast AND smallER guys can go LI because of where they go... but either way you are probably riht and i will in this case Concede defeat (I have not done this in a LONG time lol lol)


----------



## Fusaki (15 Sep 2004)

> I hope that I do not sound like I am being a jerk either... I have a long list of things that make me able to judge.... I know researching these things is NOT the topmost nor most important reason but i do do alot of it.. and my many family members in the military elps and also i read alot... the first place i got an idea that yu should be small (I didnt say weak bu if you are small you go more places) was in the book "Clear And present Danger" (Tom Clancey)  and from there i researched it... I hope that you do take this the wrong way.. you have MORE experience and yes the mech batt. should have small guys.. but the strong, fast AND smallER guys can go LI because of where they go... but either way you are probably riht and i will in this case Concede defeat (I have not done this in a LONG time lol lol)



Aspiring, like Ghost said you look like a good guy. You're a little young, and your posts show it, but it looks like you have some drive so I'll give you a bit of friendly advice: learn to say "roger that" and keep quiet after. You must have heard people say "just let it run off you like rain". Thats to keep you from putting your foot in your mouth. Tom Clancy is probably the WORST author you can read to give you the right to judge anything.

When corrected, acknowledge whats been said to you then keep quiet and move on. A couple weeks ago my section 2ic became very vocal about my lack of attention to detail led to some last minute scrambling as my company began a road move out for a day ex. My response? "I fucked up MCPL. I'll fix it now." The job got done and I stayed out of the Masterjack's for a little while. No excuses, mitigating factors, or anything else. He was right, I was given a task and I fucked up. I made sure the problem got fixed, and carried on. On the other hand, I've been jacked, tried to explain myself and been pegged as an arrogant prick. Everyone makes mistakes. Its how you handle them thats important. This is the stuff that will make all the difference when you're on course.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (16 Sep 2004)

come on guys leave it where it belongs on the personal messages pls bicker in private and if you must say something, make it relevant to the topic. 

BTW the topic is "if ppl want to join up and do runs/pt marches etc"  its is also open to trading of training routines and if ppl want to share their experiences about certain methods that work for them  during workout and if ppl want to try the workout routine suggeted.

thx for listening


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (16 Sep 2004)

fine ill finish off what i said and let you know MY training schedule!! OKIE?? lol  well to finish off in one sentence.. i never said i TRUSTED Tom Clancey (he inspired me) and now that that is over

Running

Week 1: Monday, Wednesday, Friday; 2 miles per day, 8:30 pace 6 miles/week

Week 2: Monday, Wednesday, Friday; 2 miles per day, 8:30 pace 6 miles/week

Week 3: No running - High risk for injury

Week 4: Monday, Wednesday, Friday; 3 miles per day

Week 5: Monday - 2 mi, Tuesday - 3 mi, Thursday - 4 mi, Friday - 2 mi

Week 6: Monday - 2 mi, Tuesday - 3 mi, Thursday - 4 mi, Friday - 2 mi

Week 7: Monday - 4 mi, Tuesday - 4 mi, Thursday - 5 mi, Friday - 3 mi

Week 8: Monday - 4 mi, Tuesday - 4 mi, Thursday - 5 mi, Friday - 3 mi

Week 9: Monday - 4 mi, Tuesday - 4 mi, Thursday - 5 mi, Friday - 3 mi



PHYSICAL TRAINING SCHEDULE  (Mon/Wed/Fri) 

SETS OF REPETITIONS 

WEEK #1:
4X15 PUSHUPS    4X20 SITUPS    3X3 PULL UPS 
WEEK #2: 
5X20 PUSHUPS    5X20 SITUPS    3X3 PULL UPS 
WEEK #3,4: 
5X25 PUSHUPS    5X25 SITUPS    3X4 PULL UPS 
WEEK #5,6: 
6X25 PUSHUPS    6X25 SITUPS    2X8 PULL UPS 
WEEK #7,8: 
6X30 PUSHUPS    6X30 SITUPS    2X10 PULL UPS 
WEEK #9: 
6X30 PUSHUPS    6X30 SITUPS    3X10 PULL UPS


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Sep 2004)

Hey L.I. where did you get your workout? Thats bascially the Navy Seal pre-training program. Its what I use. I prefer the actual one but thats pretty close. Did you come up with that on your own?


----------



## PARAMEDIC (16 Sep 2004)

ahhh finally back on track.

thats a pretty sweet work out routine you have there aspiring  

hope you keep at it till you get in. I will try your routine but i will try to modify all the time off.

hey arron lets hear yours maybe i might like your better.

dont feel bad aspiring lol i will still stick by my routine even if arron's better. I will try to encorporate some of both routines in mine and see if it works for me.

Im starting to like where this thread is heading now


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Sep 2004)

It starts out pretty slow but it gets real good. I'm currently on the last group and Im just making the runs faster and faster
I also use a free weights program along with it.

Week 1

Running: 2 miles, 8:00 pace, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pushups: 4 sets of 15 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 4 sets of 20 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 3 sets of 3 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 15 min. 4-5 days/week

Week 2

Running: 2 miles, 8:00 pace, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pushups: 5 sets of 20 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 5 sets of 20 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 3 sets of 3 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 15 min. 4-5 days/week

Week 3

Running: No running 
Pushups: 5 sets of 25 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 5 sets of 25 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 3 sets of 4 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 20 min. 4-5 days/week

Week 4

Running: 3 miles, 8:00 pace, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pushups: 5 sets of 25 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 5 sets of 25 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 3 sets of 4 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 20 min. 4-5 days/week 

Weeks 5-6

Running: 2 / 3 / 4 / 2 miles, Mo/Tu/We/Fr 
Pushups: 6 sets of 25 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 6 sets of 25 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 2 sets of 8 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 25 min. 4-5 days/week

Weeks 7-8

Running: 4 / 4 / 5 / 3 miles, Mo/Tu/We/Fr 
Pushups: 6 sets of 30 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 6 sets of 30 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 2 sets of 10 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 30 min. 4-5 days/week

Week 9

Running: 4 / 4 / 5 / 3 miles, Mo/Tu/We/Fr 
Pushups: 6 sets of 30 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 6 sets of 30 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 3 sets of 10 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 35 min. 4-5 days/week
Second 9 weeks: 

Week 1 & 2

Running: 3 / 5 / 4 / 5 / 2 miles, Mo/Tu/We/Fr/Sa 
Pushups: 6 sets of 30 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 6 sets of 35 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 3 sets of 10 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Dips: 3 sets of 20 dips, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 35 min. 4-5 days/week

Weeks 3-4

Running: 4 / 5 / 6 / 4 / 3 miles, Mo/Tu/We/Fr/Sa 
Pushups: 10 sets of 20 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 10 sets of 25 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 4 sets of 10 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Dips: 10 sets of 15 dips, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 45 min. 4-5 days/week 

Week 5

Running: 5 / 5 / 6 / 4 / 4 miles, Mo/Tu/We/Fr/Sa 
Pushups: 15 sets of 20 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 15 sets of 25 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 4 sets of 12 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Dips: 15 sets of 15 dips, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 60 min. 4-5 days/week

Week 6 and beyond

Running: 5 / 6 / 6 / 6 / 4 miles, Mo/Tu/We/Fr/Sa 
Pushups: 20 sets of 20 pushups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Situps: 20 sets of 25 situps, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Pullups: 5 sets of 12 pullups, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Dips: 20 sets of 15 dips, Mon/Wed/Fri 
Swimming: Swim continuously for 75 min. 4-5 days/week


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI (16 Sep 2004)

I acumulated it through some of my other posts.. I did not modify it so it is told to me this way. yours is a little more strict on timing if i read correctly.. also, PARAMEDIC  if you follow mine i would not recommend losing or editing the time off from taining.. i would have but it is put there because that is the high risk for stress fractures time... ok??  do as you will i am just suggesting!!  Happy Training!!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Sep 2004)

http://www.navyseals.com/community/navyseals/navysealworkout_main.cfm


----------

